
WiFi over satellite TV coax - ProfDreamer
https://tbspace.de/wifioversatellitecoax.html
======
gaspoweredcat
not a bad result really considering that old school Co-Ax networking was
10Mb/s (ah the days of T pieces and terminators!)

